# TV time



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

YO! back in the 50's 60's tv commercials would use opera and classical tunes for the ads. after those years, in the 80's 90's and for a while ADs were using the classic tunes ....led zeppelin etc. now in the past mo's the opera and classical tunes are being used again.. Carmen-Figaro-Rigoletto. just a few wonder why??


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ldiat said:


> YO! back in the 50's 60's tv commercials would use opera and classical tunes for the ads. after those years, in the 80's 90's and for a while ADs were using the classic tunes ....led zeppelin etc. now in the past mo's the opera and classical tunes are being used again.. Carmen-Figaro-Rigoletto. just a few wonder why??


Because those tunes are popular perhaps, it's creating effect.....


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Because those tunes are popular perhaps, it's creating effect.....


hhhmmmm mayb could b you should watch the figaro ad like this


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ldiat said:


> hhhmmmm mayb could b you should watch the figaro ad like this


Figaro, hairdresser..... all fits, and humorous also. :lol:


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

link other tv commercials please


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Coronation Street
Eastenders
Holby City

Love the soaps


----------

